
BuzzFeed Lays Off 50 After Pandemic Hurts Lucrative Ad Deals - tech-historian
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-23/buzzfeed-lays-off-50-after-pandemic-hurts-lucrative-ad-deals
======
tech-historian
[http://archive.vn/jFj5r](http://archive.vn/jFj5r)

